# 2nd IUI



## febe (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi

We are going for our 2nd attempt at unstimulated IUI within the next couple of wk.

We had our fist last month but sadly my Af arrived.

Is there anything I should really try to do, any tips etc or dose it just come down to luck.

Really want this to work.

Febe


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I didn't do much differnt on either IUI & got a bfp on my 2nd one. I ate the same & worked after the 2nd one but not after the first.

I hink it'sall down to timing & luck sorry to say.Fingers crossed for yout though hon


----------



## SCC1976 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi 

I think it is all down to luck with IUI!

I had my first IUI in July which was unstimulated and got AF on day 13! For this IUI I wasn't at work and relaxed, took it easy, didn't do anything I thought may harm it working and still got a BFN.
I had my second IUI (used Clomid this time) last Saturday and other than taking Monday off work, I have been to work and carried on as normal! So we will see what happens!! My test date is 27th!

How did you get on? Have you had your second IUI now?
x


----------



## feeling lucky (Sep 14, 2010)

hi ladies,

hope you dont mind me jumping on this thread.
yeah this is my second and im OTD in 26th and im    
my first IUI was july and unsuccessful and that was with clomid. but they said my lining was too thin at 7mil to receive the emby.
this time i used the gonal injections at 150 mil every other day for about a week prior.

fingers x  and sending you all   
im getting a bit freaked today.  keep thinkin im feeling pmt and stressing myself out doh!!
xx


----------



## febe (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi SCC1976

Unfortunately our second IUI never worked, my AF arrived extremely early so I was pretty upset.

However since then I have been for my 3rd and last unassisted IUI a wk past sat there (11 Sept), so my Af due within the next few days not got a good feeling about his cycle but its so unpredictable you knew know.  I never did anything differently this time was working that night and during the wk even had a few cheeky drinks too as the last times I have been so strick and things never changed.

Gettin pretty anxious now tho and this one is going to be even harder to accept if it hasn't work.  Is it jkust me or the more time you go the harder it is?


----------



## SCC1976 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi febe,

It does get harder ... think its because you sooo want it to work!! I thought it was hard the first time but it has been much harder this time.
I got my AF yesterday, so my 2nd has been unsuccessful!! I am devastated!  
I do not want to go through another IUI, as it is so much up to nature and for some reason it doesn't seem to be working!! 
I am hoping to have a try at IVF, just need to raise some funds and get on the waiting list!! 
I had my IUI the same day as you! Has your AF arrived?? Hope not! x


Feeling Lucky - Hope you have got a good result today!! 
Its very hard not to stress, I had pain all the way through the two weeks! 


Hugs to all x x


----------



## febe (Jul 23, 2010)

HI

3rd Time and stil unlucky, got AF on sat there so was well devestated.  However straight back to hopsital for scan and started injection on monday, so dont know if we will have any more luck with stimulated cycles or what but hoping our luck changes.

Yeah I so didn't think it would be this hard the further you went as the 1st IUI not working was pretty easy but its just getting harder.

No one seems to really understand and all my friend around me have kids.

ON holiday the now and there is nothing but kids wee babies and pregnant ladies!  When will it be us

Fe

xx


----------



## SCC1976 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi febe,

So sorry to hear that your 3rd attempt has failed too!!!  
Hopefully the stimulation will help with this cycle! Fingers crossed for some good follies and a positive result at the end of it! 

No-one does understand what we are going through, unless they have been through it or are going through it. 
All of my friends already have children or are having babies!! My best friend is having her third! I am happy for them but also want it to be my time!!! 
Everywhere you go there are ladies with baby bumps or babies! There is no getting away from it!!
I have two friends to visit who have just had there babies!!   

I TOTALLY understand how you are feeling at the moment!!  

I have had my form to be referred for IVF now, so will wait and see what happens with that.

I will keep my fingers crossed that your next attempt goes well.  

Take Care
Sarah x x


----------



## febe (Jul 23, 2010)

HI Sarah

Thats great you got ur letter throught for IVF, how exciting did they give you any indication of when you will get started?

Well I have been doing the Gonal injection for the past week and a half and have 2 big folics 16 + 14 and a smaller one at 10, so going in on monday.  Fingereds crossed it is a big fat double bfp this time and twins would be great.

Trying to stay positive and not get too excited but when your wanting something so much its difficult.

FE

xx


----------



## feeling lucky (Sep 14, 2010)

hi everyone,

sending loads of     to everyone,.  I was BFN too.  Still feel angry at the world sometimes... when will it be my time.  So ladies, i feel you.

good luck everyone. Im not sure what tx to do next.  Too scared i think to have IVF... and dont kno if i can face another BFN.
xxx


----------

